# iMac et imprimante HP Deskjet 640c



## Peazed (5 Novembre 2000)

Décidement, c'est la semaine des emmerdes ... après les problèmes de graveur sur mon ordi, c'est celui de ma mère qui pose problème.

Elle a acheté l'imprimante citée en titre pour l'utiliser avec son iMac 233 mhz et 64 de RAM (rev A), sur lequel tourne le sytème 8.6, (OS rom 1.6 / gest USB 1.2.1).

Quand à l'imprimante, j'ai installé le dernier pilote disponible, à ma connaissance, la version 3.23.

L'installation se passe nikel, elle tire la page de test sans problème, mais après ... plus rien. Chaque tentative d'impression se solde par le message "IMPOSSIBLE D'ETABLIR LA CONNEXION" ???.

Alors si quelqu'un a eu le même problème, ou a l'idée d'une solution qu'il n'hésite pas de m'en faire part.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Hurrican (5 Novembre 2000)

J'ai plusieurs idées, à propos de ce problème. 
1) Le pilote dispo chez HP n'est pas le 3.23 loin de là, mais le 4.02. Il marche pour les séries 6xx, 7xx, 8xx, et 9xx.
2) Vérifie que dans le sélecteur l'imprimante est bien sélectionnée.
3) Vérifie qu'il n'y ai pas deux pilotes dans le répertoire extensions (çà m'est arrivé après avoir installé le dernier pilote il y a quelques jours).
4) L'imprimante est elle branchée derrière un Hub ? Si oui change de technique (les autres périphériques sur le Hub, la Deskjet toute seule), il y a bon nombre de conflits entre ces bestioles et les DeskJet.
Voilà, si j'ai d'autres idées, je t'en ferait part.


----------



## Peazed (6 Novembre 2000)

D'abord, merci à Hurrican pour tes conseils, j'ai controlé les points 2,3 et 4, malheureusement sans plus de succès.

Quand au pilote, peut-être suis-je bête, mais je n'ai pas trouvé la version dont tu me parle, alors si tu pouvais m'envoyer l'adresse.

En plus j'ai trouvé un document (http://www.hp.com/cposupport/printers/support_doc/bpm06371.html) qui évoque l'existence d'un "kit-- HP Printer Cable Kit for USB Mac" ??? cela pourrait-il être la solution à mon problème ? quelqu'un a t-il connaissance de ce kit, car je n'ai rien trouvé d'autre à ce sujet ???


----------



## Hurrican (9 Novembre 2000)

OK, OK je me suis planté sur le driver, effectivement le 4.02 ne semble pas destiné à la 640C (bizarre puisqu'il tourne sur d'autres séries 6xx).
Par contre je suis passé sur le site de HP, j'ai demandé à traiter un problème de 640C, et je suis tombé sur une info qui devrait t'intéresser. 
Sur les vieux iMac (il semble que ce soit le cas), et sur tout les Mac ne disposant pas de l'USB d'origine, il faut installer le driver USB 1.3.5 ou plus récent.
Il disent aussi qu'il faut désinstaller ce qui est existant. Pour çà tu relances l'installation, et tu verras tu as une option désinstallation. Il faut aussi virer le fichier de ta DeskJet qui figure dans le "Dossier Système/Préférences". Ensuite tu réinstalles.


----------



## Peazed (21 Novembre 2000)

J'ai finalement installé le MAC OS 9 et ... miracle ... tout fonctionne.

Je renonce à comprendre

Encore merci de vos réponses


----------

